# SanDisk Corporation Reinvents Consumer Mobile Storage With New Wireless Flash Drive



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 15, 2015)

```
SanDisk Corporation (NASDAQ:SNDK), a global leader in flash storage solutions, today expanded its mobile storage portfolio with a new wireless mobile flash drive, the SanDisk Connect™ Wireless Stick. This new drive enables easy sharing, transferring and accessing of photos and videos between mobile devices and computers. Building on its award-winning SanDisk Connect Wireless family, the SanDisk Connect Wireless Stick features a higher capacity, up to 128GB*, a new app and cool, compact design – all at a great price.</p>
<p>The SanDisk Connect Wireless Stick now gives consumers even more freedom to save and access photos, videos and other files from their favorite Wi-Fi-enabled devices1. As consumers continue to embrace premium mobile features such as high-quality photo capture and Full HD video, SanDisk’s new wireless storage device is designed to meet their quickly growing storage needs, at an affordable price. The availability of up to 128GB of capacity allows users to effectively double their mobile storage for greater flexibility on the go.</p>
<p>“We live in an era where we are truly living a mobile lifestyle. We use our devices to capture life’s moments, and work in a way that was never before possible – all of which has created the need for a new generation of mobile storage,” said Dinesh Bahal, vice president, product marketing, SanDisk. “The SanDisk Connect Wireless Stick is designed to give people a simple, intuitive way to save and access all of the great content they create and consume across multiple devices, without breaking the bank.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Share Wirelessly With Multiple Devices

</strong>The SanDisk Connect Wireless Stick works with smartphones, tablets and computers1. Whether in a briefcase or in a pocket, the new drive allows users to wirelessly access media or transfer large files; save and share photos and videos; or stream HD videos and music2 to and from mobile devices – up to three at a time. The SanDisk Connect Wireless Stick is capable of supporting a single stream for up to 4.5 hours on a single charge3. With its USB connector, users can also connect directly to a computer to save and transfer files instantly. The SanDisk Connect Wireless Stick delivers access that empowers users to take control of their content anytime, anywhere.</p>
<p><strong>Seamless App Experience

</strong>The SanDisk Connect Wireless Stick features an intuitive app, the SanDisk Connect app, which enables nearly effortless management of content between people’s favorite devices4 including, iOS and Android™ devices; Fire tablets; and Macs and PCs – all via password-protected Wi-Fi connectivity. Available for download through the App Store, Google Play™ Store and Amazon Appstore for Android, the new app also enables other cool features like auto-back up of photos and videos from the camera roll to the drive.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability

</strong>The SanDisk Connect Wireless Stick features a one year warranty is now available at Amazon, BestBuy.com and SanDisk.com in capacities of 16GB, 32GB, 64GB and 128GB at U.S. MSRPs ranging from $29.99-$99.99.</p>
```


----------



## pwp (Jul 15, 2015)

Great! I'll get a dozen of them. :

-pw


----------



## RGF (Jul 15, 2015)

Like more details about how it works and how fast it is

Plugging in a USB 3.0 drive is not very hard into a computer. In a camera may be harder


----------

